# Help me build PC(budget 35000 Rs.)



## nash_av (Apr 30, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:Rs.35000

4. Planning to overclock?
A:NO

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Anyone will do(XP,VIST,WIN 7)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1440*900 19inch

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:Next month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Mumbai,No

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:NONE


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|34600


----------



## nash_av (Apr 30, 2011)

if i want-- i3 processor
              4GB ram
              Graphic card somewhere around 5.5-6K
NO SPEAKERS
what will be the cost then?


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 30, 2011)

the above config is better than i3...if u need i5 sandy bridge config then u must increase ur budget by 3 to 5k atleast...

Intel i5 2400 --> 9.5k
Intel DH61WW / *DH67BL* --> 3.7k / 5.8k
G.Skill / Corsai 4GB --> 2.5k


----------



## nash_av (Apr 30, 2011)

^^
what about the graphic card?
any good graphic card between 5.5 to 6K?
and which one is sufficient,Intel DH61WW / DH61BL --> 3.7k / 5.8k??


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 30, 2011)

^^just changed, proccy mobo and added 2GB RAM (if u r able to add 5k as i mentioned above)...rest is the same including Sapphire HD5770 GPU...

H61 --> no usb3, no sata3, no raid, 2 DIMM slot (max 8GB ram)
*H67* --> usb3, sata3, raid, 4 DIMM (max 32GB ram)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

If you cant increase budget to 40k, its best to go with Amd based system I posted.
Way better than i3 system.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 30, 2011)

yup...i3 << athlon x4 << i5 Sandy bridge
Now, it's all ur choice nash...

And i meant *DH67BL* and not DH61BL...edited...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2011)

But if OP wants a i3 rig then why not suggest.
* Intel i5-2300 -- 9k
* Intel H61WW -- 3.5k
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
* WDC Blue 500GB -- 1.7k
* HP 24X DVD RW -- 0.9k
* FSP SAGAII 500W -- 2.1k
* CM Elite 310 -- 1.5k
* DELL IN2020M -- 6.2k
* MS KB Combo -- 0.6k
* Logitech Z313 -- 1k
* Numeric 800VA -- 2.5k
Total ---- 31.2k

IMO you should probably spend 3k more and get an i5 proccy.
So, for 9k u get i5-2300 which is a real Quad Core is bettrer than i3 and its other AMD rivals at the same price.
You can surely add a GPU later but CPU is one time investment. So, think wisely.

GPU for under 5k.
The best you can get Radeon 5670 1GB at 4.8k.

So, with a GPU your total comes down to 36k. So, grab this config ASAP.


----------



## d3p (Apr 30, 2011)

1+ to *thetech-freak* for the freaky Config....

IMO the above config is quite cool & better than i3, but if you can add some more then consider the below.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3 / Intel DH67BL - B3|5500 - Get H67 Mobo, good for Future upgrades.
*RAM*
|Corsair Value DDR3 2GB 1333MHz|1100 - Upgrade another same DIMM later.
*Graphic Card*
|MSI Twin Frozer HD R5770|7500
*HDD*
|WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|800
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500
*Mouse*
|Logitech USB Mouse|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech Classic KB|300
*UPS*
|APC 550VA|1800
*Headphone*
|Phillips SHP2000|600
|
*Total*
|39100


----------



## fatalcore (Apr 30, 2011)

^ 
+1 nice config...you can definitely go with this one.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

^^+1

If he can't increase budget at all then he can go with *i5 2405S*...it has HD 3000 built-in graphics better than HD 2000 and performs close to entry level GPU...but has 2.5 GHz speed since it consumes less power...don't know market availability...


----------



## d3p (May 1, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> ^^+1
> 
> If he can't increase budget at all then he can go with *i5 2405S*...it has HD 3000 built-in graphics better than HD 2000 and performs close to entry level GPU...but has 2.5 GHz speed since it consumes less power...don't know market availability...



IMO its better to use a dedicated GPU instead of IGP for Gaming.


----------



## nash_av (May 2, 2011)

Thanx every1 for helping me.
Now i'll go with i5 wala config(increased budget to 40000 Rs. ).


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Thats good, its a huge performance improvement over the AMD quad's.


BTW, you are going for i5 2500 right?


----------



## nash_av (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Thats good, its a huge performance improvement over the AMD quad's.
> 
> 
> BTW, you are going for i5 2500 right?



yup.any suggestions??


----------



## bhushan2k (May 6, 2011)

better go with h67 motherboard and not cheap h61..lots of things to be considered..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

nash_av said:
			
		

> yup.any suggestions??


 No 

Try getting the config D3pkor posted in post #10

Only get i5 2500. It will be a properly fast system at that budget/price


----------



## aaronbrako (May 8, 2011)

Can somebody tell me where i can buy these parts at these prices in Mumbai ??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

aaronbrako said:


> Can somebody tell me where i can buy these parts at these prices in Mumbai ??



Go to Lamington Road.

Be sure to take a full days time with you as there are lots of shops


----------



## nash_av (May 10, 2011)

yeah.thanx alot guys for your help.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

nash_av said:
			
		

> yeah.thanx alot guys for your help.


 No problem and best of luck for new PC


----------

